# Footbeds



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you asking about new insoles? I have a pair of ShredSoles in my boots and the feel in uncomparable to the crappy insoles that came in my boots. My friend has some gel inserts in his, but I dont know how they are working out for him. Go check out ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles are legit got some in my boots too ... especially great if you have high arches like I do


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the info but im more curious if anyone knows anything about aline, shred soles seem to be pretty similiar to other foam products.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

go to aline's website, and look at the riders that use their insoles.

if that's not enough to convince you on something you seem so bent on, i don't know what will.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

I work in a shop and have been trained by Masterfit in bootfitting and custome insoles. If you want to go all out and get a full custom, Instaprint, conformable and superfeet all have them available. Just make sure you find a reputable shop that can make them for you. I prefer instaprint because when we take the molding of your foot it's in the unweighted postion meaning all of the bones in your feet are in their natural position. With that, you get support in all of the appropriate places.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just saw a tv commercial for Dr. Sholl's new foot mapping machines they're putting in some drug stores. The mapping is in the weighted position and, of course, they're only going to reccomend their own products, but it looks interesting...for us cheaper snowboarders.

...anyway, I use superfeet blues. After trying trying the greens and not liking the ultra high arch, I switched to blue and have been using the same pair for 2 seasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

*aline footbeds*

So I purchased a pair of alines and used them last weekend up at Sugarbush, 50 inches baby. Footbeds felt great, good enough to throw in my daily shoes. Normally after lunch I'll get a lot of soreness along the bottom of my foot which wasn't the case with the alines in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it was interesting…the rep from ortholite messaged me and offered me a free pair. On the one hand its great to get offered a free pair. On the other hand its pretty shady to be trolling these sites and using them to backdoor their products to people. Hmmmmmmm.


----------

